# Minecraft: Play capture the flag on ben's server.



## bluecloe45 (Apr 25, 2011)

Please join. It will be really fun. You probably know the rules of capture the flag. Some are different. You get the other teams flag, If you get killed, You have to walk back. We will have a sign pointing to the battle place. 
IP: 82.8.205.106:25565
Rules: 
1. Only allowed to attack players with wooden swords, and arrows.
2. Do not be a griefer.
3. You are allowed to have a supply of food. (We will provide weapons, some armor, and some porkchops. Your team will be allowed 1 cake at your fort.)(1 bow, 1 wooden sword, full leather armor a lot of arrows, and 2 cooked porkchops)[Items for all players]
4. Do not leave the battle area. (Ask me or ben to teleport you to the correct place.

Rules for Ben: Dont electrocute people. Don't set people on fire, dont give yourself more items, and don't use the murder command or changing peoples health using commands.

Hope you come on.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll do it.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 25, 2011)

Going on. I think they said in the full version of minecraft they were going to have capture the flag...any way, joining!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2011)

cancelled because people (aqworlder12 aka. douchebag) failed to understand anything and it lagged because he kept reconnecting.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 25, 2011)

If any smarter people want to join, message me or ben


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> If any smarter people want to join, message me or ben



nah


----------



## ASH345 (Aug 24, 2011)

are you guys still doing the server


----------

